# Possible fraud attempt!



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi

Just some info for you folks just in case....

Like most of you I suspect, I receive my fair share of spoof/phishing emails which are pretty easy to spot. These come purporting to be from many banks (who I don't have accounts with); many on line social media websites (who I also don't have any dealings with); and several Apps...who again, I don't use as I don't have a smart phone.

This is alongside the ones purporting to be from Nigeria (send us X and we'll send you Y) and the Inland Revenue with a tax rebate :smile2:

A new one happened yesterday though. I was rang from "Paypal" from the number 0208 6100 150. They rang whilst I was at work and left a message for me to ring back. Upon ringing back there was an automated introduction message from "Paypal" saying that calls could be recorded etc etc. A human answered and put me through to another human. He checked my personal details (address, name, email address and last 4 digits only, on my CC) and then said everything appeared to be in order, no negative balance etc. He didn't ask any further questions and rest assured I wouldn't have provided the answers anyway!

I received another call from them this morning though and they asked for me using an incorrect name. My surname is also a derivation of a male first name so they tried to call me that (the equivalent of William Williams IYKWIM!). I told them that no-one of that name lived here and the young lady said she would remove our number from their list!

After doing a search it appears that there is a large amount of internet traffic on the said number and no definitive answer as to whether it is actually Paypal. I have emailed Paypal via my account to check with them.

Watch this space:smile2:

Oh if you do get spoof emails they (genuine Paypal that is) advise to forward them to [email protected] without amending them, so they can investigate.

Graham:smile2:


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Paypal support was in Eire, don't know that they have changed.

Peter


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

I am getting at least a couple of emails a day from 'PayPal', sometimes asking questions, other times a load of gibberish. I have not replied to any of them.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

If I ever get any sort of email from any sort of company/bank/insurance etc if it doesnt have my name in it then the delete button is used.

I did have a phone call from Santander bank the other day, the guy started asking just a few too many questions for my liking so I told him so. 

His instant response was "I understand fully, if you have ANY doubts about authenticity then please hang up and call back, using a mobile phone if you have one, on any of the numbers LISTED ON YOUR BANK CARD" Which I thought was excellent advice.

It WAS a genuine call, but "I was taught to be cautious" :wink2:

Andy


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

leseduts said:


> I am getting at least a couple of emails a day from 'PayPal', sometimes asking questions, other times a load of gibberish. I have not replied to any of them.


Same here but I'll be forwarding them on to paypal now as per their advice:smile2:

Graham:smile2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

listerdiesel said:


> Paypal support was in Eire, don't know that they have changed.
> 
> Peter


That's interesting as all the people I have spoken to have had accents originating in the ROI...

Maybe it is genuine?!

I'll update when/if I get a response from PP.

Graham:smile2:


----------



## Tricky2 (Feb 10, 2008)

I had a spoof email from "Paypal" a few weeks ago, asking me to follow a link to confirm my details as my account would be closed in 24 hour unless I responded. Needless to say I sent the email to Paypal. Yes they confirmed it was a spoof. So be careful!
Rick


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

I often get these spoof paypal emails which I forward to them.

Strangely they seem to arrive within a couple of days of buying something through paypal.

Steve


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> If I ever get any sort of email from any sort of company/bank/insurance etc if it doesnt have my name in it then the delete button is used.
> 
> I did have a phone call from Santander bank the other day, the guy started asking just a few too many questions for my liking so I told him so.
> 
> ...


I have done the same, only to find out it was genuine. I can't remember which company it was, but not Santander.
Better safe than sorry, I check everything>


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I get regular e-mail's from my Nat West bank starting with "Hi".
Although I know they are genuine I always 'fwd' on to their phishing address.
Never had any acknowlegement back of any kind. 

Ray.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Before I switched from RBS I had an arrangement with my local branch that if they wanted to talk to me about my account, they needed a oassword. The bank branch were in total agreement and it worked well. I have not asked my new bank to make the same arrangement as I have never received any calls from them.

Unfortunately, there are still gullible people getting caught out by these horrible scams.

Dave


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

According to the Money Programme some fraudsters phone you pretending to be from your bank and suggest you phone them back on the number on the back of your card. They keep the line open though so you are actually phoning them not the bank!
I got a call like this on my landline and phoned the bank using the number on my credit card but using the mobile. It was genuine but the customer services rep said she'd just had someone on the phone in a panic because she'd been caught by this scam and wanted to block all her bank accounts until it was sorted out. Sadly it was too late because they'd already taken a lot of money out of her account.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

If you read my original post I was told to use another phone to call the number.

If you have ANY doubts at all always hang up, then dial your own number to make sure you get the engaged tone (to prove the line is not still open) and THEN use the number on your bank card.

Andy


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

I've been caught on the hop a couple of times with the Paypal thing, fortunately I got a phishing alert. Bit more wise to it now. Always getting messages from different banks re ''my account'' which I just delete.

Going slightly off topic, I've recently had a refund to paypal for an out of stock item that I cancelled. Does this refund stay in Paypal account until my next purchase? 

Steve.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

tubbytuba said:


> Going slightly off topic, I've recently had a refund to paypal for an out of stock item that I cancelled. Does this refund stay in Paypal account until my next purchase?
> 
> Steve.


If you want to , you can withdraw the money from your Paypal account. If you log in and go to the Summary page, just below the balance figure on the LHS of the page is a link to "Withdraw Money". This will enable you to transfer the money into you nominated bank account. AFAIK withdrawals are free.

Phil


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

tubbytuba said:


> I've been caught on the hop a couple of times with the Paypal thing, fortunately I got a phishing alert. Bit more wise to it now. Always getting messages from different banks re ''my account'' which I just delete.
> 
> Going slightly off topic, I've recently had a refund to paypal for an out of stock item that I cancelled. Does this refund stay in Paypal account until my next purchase?
> 
> Steve.


If your Paypal account is linked to your credit card then the refund should be transferred to the credit card. If not it will just stay in your Paypal account.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks guys for the replies. Account is linked to bank account, might as well leave it where it is as I use Paypal quite regularly.

Steve.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

UPDATE

I just chased Paypal re my query and the have no advised that they have no record of anyone calling me via telephone therefore the number that rang was an attempted fraud. (See original post on this thread for the number).

Just to reiterate

- When I spoke with them first they just went through a couple of details which were in the public domain...so no drama's!

- When they rang back the next day I suspect that that was when I was going to get pumped for a little more information however they made a rookie error with my name so I was able to advise them "that no-one of that name lives here". Then they rang off and have not been in contact since!

Just be aware folks:smile2:

Graham:smile2:


----------

